# Bengal x British Shorthair Female with a Purebred Siamese Male Seal Point



## AchillesXV (May 25, 2020)

Hi All,

My bengal/british shorthair female is pregnanted by my male seal point siamese I have a few questions..

What will be kittens be considered once the Queen(her parents was a Marble bengal dad and her mother was a British Short Hair) gives birth? 

and what would the color be? 

Would they look like snow bengals or will it look like a normal tabby?

Also I was thinking of neutering the male and leave the female unneutered afterwards...

Much appreciated!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The kittens will be _Domestic Shorthair_s----with mixed breeds that's what they are. Brown, Cream or Blue spotted tabbies maybe? Having bred for many years Cymrics (longhair Manx), color was really considered very little in a breeding program, as there were only 5 points for :"color and markings" at a show, so not too familiar with what would be result. I do know that blue (grey), and cream colors are recessive so have to be in pedigree of both stud and dam, as well as the pointed pattern(Siamese) to get kitties with that. That's my guess, but as I've said not really sure. I would advise you to get your female spayed after her litter has been weaned....it's not healthy for a female to continue going in and out of heat every 2-3 weeks (as well as being very noisy usually), and could lead to health problems, such as _Cystic endometrial hyperplasia _(CEH) . Should be an interesting litter, and hope you'll send some pics of the kittens. All the best!


----------

